# Intake Manifold Advice



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Bought a 65 389 engine, had a 2 barrel intake on it and I didn’t want to use that.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Don’t know what happened on this, but I ordered an Edelbrok Performer and it’s back ordered. Was supposed to be in stock last week but now it won’t be available until later this month. A buddy had a 64 4 barrel intake but it is for a stock cast iron intake and won’t accept a spread bore carb which I want to use(Rochester Quadrajet). What would you Pontiac gurus do? Wait for the Edelbrok? Go with the stock 64? Nix the Rochester and go with something that will fit on the stock 64?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

The 64 won’t work on your 65 heads.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I don’t understand. You’ve referred to your engine as a 64 and a 65. No matter which you have, the 64 and 65 manifolds are not compatible.
Which engine do you have, and what heads are on it?


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> I don’t understand. You’ve referred to your engine as a 64 and a 65. No matter which you have, the 64 and 65 manifolds are not compatible.
> Which engine do you have, and what heads are on it?


So I bought an Edelbrock Performer Intake model 2156. It looks like it lines up but there are two water passage holes in the back of the block. What is the deal? Do you plug those holes, or is this the wrong intake for my engine?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

If you mean water passages in the heads then yes. They each get soft plugs.


----------

